# XIM 400 Primer



## BBWC (Sep 13, 2009)

I've got some stained /sealed woodwork. I was going to use BIN, but it's kind of brittle for windows and doors (IMO). Everthing is gettting scuffed pretty good. I've used XIM 400 before and trust it's bonding but can't remember how well it sands. Any input?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Testing my memory here, I only use the solvent XIM sporadically. It does not sand like BIN for certain (but almost nothing does), but not badly either from what I can recall. I guess I would have to say a medium easy sand for that product. Nothing to write home about one way or the other. It does dry fast and level well, but if brushing do not over work it. Lay it off and leave it. Good bond, good product.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I would use Stix instead


----------



## deluxe (Nov 30, 2008)

coverstain if you want oil, stix for waterborne. coverstain sands great when fully dry.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

What do you mean brittle for doors and windows? Are you talking about adhesion?


----------



## BBWC (Sep 13, 2009)

I think BIN adheres great. I just think its a hard, kind of brittle finish that would tend to chip if knocked pretty good. This woodwork is mostly DH windows and doors that are in a very busy hallway. I love styx but we got some bleed through so I opted for the XIM 400 oil. You've got to move fast with it and I know it is a good bond coat, it flows out great. Just my opinion on the BIN. Maybe cover stain would work as well.

Bill


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I would use orange shellac it sticks to any surface seals in any bleeding \ sap it works well for what your trying to do.


----------

